# How to lace Weed with coke?



## WvMade (Feb 5, 2010)

How do you lace weed with coke ? i know you gotta freebase it first? how do you do that? im no coke fiend im just a pothead thats got some coke from a friend and i wanna know if i can spice up my smoke with some coke so please fill me in on the process


----------



## ruderalis88 (Feb 5, 2010)

why not just do a line and then spark a joint?


----------



## igrowdro (Feb 5, 2010)

break up a joint, rake the weed in the joint paper. try to get it even for a straight roll that lets you hit the joint with a swift inhale. i never pull the smoke like a cigarette into my mouth, then inhale. i always inhale a hit straight to my lungs.
next you lay out a line(a good thick line of coke)thats as long as the joint, then rake it onto the weed in the paper. dont roll it real tight at all, light it without hitting it at first to get it going even. then when it gets going, dont pull the smoke like a cigarette, just inhale from the tip. then when you get a good hit, leave enough room in your lungs to turn the tip of the joint around and inhale the smoke that is coming off of the cherry. but be carefull not to burn your lips or let any smoke get to your eyes. it really burns the eyes.


----------



## super2200 (Feb 5, 2010)

thats snow capping and you really just get a lip numby, if you want to cook it just get some baking soda and a spoon. put some coke in the spoon and add a bit less than 1/3 baking soda I mean just a bit. add water and cook with lighter enough to bubble up good, you should be able to start stirring with paper clip and you will see the rock form on the paper clip. This is like making rock candy but its freebase if you add that to your joint its a different buzz for sure


----------



## super2200 (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh yah, I forgot to tell you not to do coke


----------



## super2200 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heres a good one for fast buzz and head rush. remove almost all the tobacco out of a ciggarette maybe leave fingernail heights worth and then dump some coke enough for few good lines and then take the remaining tobacco and loosen it up along the cig while holding it upwards then gently twist the top. Now pull the filter out with your teeth and replace with nice rolled up piece of match pack or something you can still pinch. Light that cig holding it upward and you will get a huge head rush. We used to call that smoking a dog, some call it a coolie


----------



## pinkjackyle (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmie john - with tobacco jimmie jane - with weed .


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2010)

coke sucks arse, but you are about to find out for yourself


----------



## don2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Guarantee your gonna end up a fiend, just stay with the green!


----------



## puffntuff (Feb 5, 2010)

Break up the weed put it in a bowl put a nice size line on it hit it and enjoy just inhale slowly to heat the yayo up


----------



## shepj (Feb 6, 2010)

don2009 said:


> Guarantee your gonna end up a fiend, just stay with the green!


What kind of horse shit is this? Trying something does not garuntee you'll become a "fiend". Personally I am with ANC, coke sucks.


----------



## Priscilla420 (Feb 6, 2010)

Coke does suck. Your weed is better off without it.. seriously.


----------



## Immortal911 (Jun 26, 2010)

dnt listen to the people that say your gonna become a fiend. i live in italy where all the weed is laced with coke n shit. and only the hash is pure.. and nobody here fiendin from it.


----------



## ganji11 (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah I agree coke sucks ass. Ive done it like 5-6 times and everytime it was just disappointing and made me feel wierd. Im not into speed, although I will enjoy a couple adderals every now and then.


----------



## UNoICan (Jun 26, 2010)

if you are wanting to try something else then f*uck coke it sucks. Get meth and you'll be buzzin round for days. Or if it was me I would just stick to weed. that other shit is to easy to get addicted to.


----------



## sven deisel (Jun 28, 2010)

yeah i agree coke sucks ass dont ruin your weed


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 7, 2010)

nothin like coco puffs. a blunt filled with weed and topped off with coke. gotta love it


----------



## moedownonit (Sep 7, 2010)

coke is ok for a hour ...then you have to keep snorting a crapload to get high, and you end up feeling shitty.


----------



## bobbyhopefeild (Sep 7, 2010)

coke sucks dick cuz unless u live in a coke producing country , its normally reli dirty and cut with loads of shit. I liv in england and sum of the coke round here is around 7% actual coke, i don't even bother with it, mushrooms is way more fun and weed is nicer,
not as bad a mephadrone though, that shit is fucking disgusting
but why don't you bomb a bump, wait for 10 minutes and then hav a nice fat joint


----------



## jamNburn (Sep 7, 2010)

I agree coke does suck. It is usually very cut. Unless your buddy scores keys. In which case it maybe good. But just not worth it. Very addicting. Short lived euphoria.


----------



## stealthymurph (Sep 7, 2010)

coke fiends stay with bud. dont kill yourself like that.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 7, 2010)

moedownonit said:


> coke is ok for a hour ...then you have to keep snorting a crapload to get high, and you end up feeling shitty.


and then become a addict.. and steal your mom's couch to sell it.. so u can get your fix!! ... hahahaha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> and then become a addict.. and steal your mom's couch to sell it.. so u can get your fix!! ... hahahaha


Lmfao.Aint that the truth.Just stick with the bud.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 7, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmfao.Aint that the truth.Just stick with the bud.


hahahahaha....


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 7, 2010)

i use coke but only when i feel like it im not addicted to it. addiction has alot to do with personality. ive never stole anything to get a fix. i pay good cash for good coke and only like once every 3-4 months do i do so


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 7, 2010)

WvMade said:


> How do you lace weed with coke ? i know you gotta freebase it first? how do you do that? im no coke fiend im just a pothead thats got some coke from a friend and i wanna know if i can spice up my smoke with some coke so please fill me in on the process


please do not freebase hahaha... i guess Mary Jane aint cutting it for you if u wanna spice up your smoke... lace hash with your weed instead


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 7, 2010)

OR sell your kids X box Know a guy who did so.... sad.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 7, 2010)

Serious Weeds said:


> OR sell your kids X box Know a guy who did so.... sad.


hahahahaha.. thats fucked up!!


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 7, 2010)

weed is great for me but a new high is nice every once in awhile. and i know pot heads who have done worse then sale and xbox for weed its called addicted


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 8, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> and then become a addict.. and steal your mom's couch to sell it.. so u can get your fix!! ... hahahaha


Dont' wanna bust the infamous Requiem for a Dream... and want that arm to be cut off while your mum is on prescribed upper's 

Cocaine for what it is... is the most cut and polluted drug product there is on earth now! You may like the experience, but wake up to a very crusty nose that takes days to heal... it's not as glorious as how Sigmund Frued had it.... he had it pure from the leaking vine!


----------



## ritsy1 (Sep 8, 2010)

pritty sure smoking coke dont even do anything, but get you a little light headed n make the whole place stink off cats piss ,,,plus if you wanted to smoke coke lace it with CRACK ,,,,,,,but i leave that to you


----------



## smellsmoist (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL this nigga just said spice up your weed with crack.

TYROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONE


----------



## evilcloudst (Sep 8, 2010)

I stay the hell away from coke because i know i will love it and wont be able to get away. I will probably never try it. 

The same goes for most other drugs. You don't get addicted to weed and it doesn't harm you in the least. Cannabis is my queen.


----------



## ritsy1 (Sep 8, 2010)

smellsmoist said:


> LOL this nigga just said spice up your weed with crack.
> 
> TYROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONE


 no i ment you cant smoke coke thats y u have crack!!


----------



## Banditt (Sep 8, 2010)

Cookin up them hubs!


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Sep 8, 2010)

super2200 said:


> thats snow capping and you really just get a lip numby, if you want to cook it just get some baking soda and a spoon. put some coke in the spoon and add a bit less than 1/3 baking soda I mean just a bit. add water and cook with lighter enough to bubble up good, you should be able to start stirring with paper clip and you will see the rock form on the paper clip. This is like making rock candy but its freebase if you add that to your joint its a different buzz for sure


Ain't you just told us how to make crack? (sod that...)

EDIT: I only read the first page and I've now just read the responses on this page...


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 8, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Dont' wanna bust the infamous Requiem for a Dream... and want that arm to be cut off while your mum is on prescribed upper's
> 
> Cocaine for what it is... is the most cut and polluted drug product there is on earth now! You may like the experience, but wake up to a very crusty nose that takes days to heal... it's not as glorious as how Sigmund Frued had it.... he had it pure from the leaking vine!



id have to disagree x is the most pollueted cut with almost anything and every thing.



ritsy1 said:


> pritty sure smoking coke dont even do anything, but get you a little light headed n make the whole place stink off cats piss ,,,plus if you wanted to smoke coke lace it with CRACK ,,,,,,,but i leave that to you


oh yes it does, and crack is alot differerent at least for me it is


----------



## ritsy1 (Sep 8, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> id have to disagree x is the most pollueted cut with almost anything and every thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes it does, and crack is alot differerent at least for me it is


 no crack is for smoking coke aint


----------



## jamNburn (Sep 8, 2010)

They bond you make with the coke and sodium bicarbinate make it burn more completely and absorb through your lungs better.. Still no good either way..Im not an addictive person but i try not to play russian roulette too much. Better men then me have been taken down by coke and other hard drugs.


----------



## I Love Indica (Sep 8, 2010)

coke is for sniffing...if you get some pure and it's rock solid you can smoke it. Otherwise get out your pot of water and old mayo jar plus baking soda,and start cooking up..lol.


----------



## FacePunch (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't really know what to say. If it isn't grown I don't much condone it. But to each his own. Guess you could try it. Curiosity killed the cat? Maybe sell the snow and get some better toke? Or you could shoot heroin. I hear that is fun. Your yak should be pink. Not a rock. Crack heads.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 8, 2010)

coke is from a plant the coco plant. and yes you can smoke powdered cocaine.


----------



## amazingsandlad (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyone ever try opium on a joint? Good stuff. I've got some poppies going and give it a rip every couple months or so. Still the same issues with addiction, but not nearly as much a risk as coke or meth or heroin.


----------



## KindGrower (Sep 9, 2010)

Coke sucks unless your drunk as fuck then it's fucking crazy lol. Always have a fat bowl of dank for after the last line when your trying to snooze lol.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2010)

It seems as though everyone wants to know how to lace weed with cocaine. Come on really guys, is that a question? Sprinkle that white on green, it ain't that hard!


----------



## KindGrower (Sep 9, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> It seems as though everyone wants to know how to lace weed with cocaine. Come on really guys, is that a question? Sprinkle that white on green, it ain't that hard!


hahahaha....easier than pie!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 10, 2010)

right 46 post and "its a sooo siiimple you be like wow i do not belive" <chinese accent


----------



## ritsy1 (Sep 11, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> right 46 post and "its a sooo siiimple you be like wow i do not belive" <chinese accent


So crap u wouldn't believe why would you even do it does n e 1 think it's actually good


----------



## Steph187 (Sep 11, 2010)

bobbyhopefeild said:


> coke sucks dick cuz unless u live in a coke producing country , its normally reli dirty and cut with loads of shit. I liv in england and sum of the coke round here is around 7% actual coke, i don't even bother with it, mushrooms is way more fun and weed is nicer,
> not as bad a mephadrone though, that shit is fucking disgusting
> but why don't you bomb a bump, wait for 10 minutes and then hav a nice fat joint


 your really lucky to have 7%...


----------



## Steph187 (Sep 11, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> coke is from a plant the coco plant. and yes you can smoke powdered cocaine.


the only way to get it from the leaves is soaking in a mixture of alcohol, gasoline, kerosene to seperate it from the leaves...coke is baddd


----------



## sniffer (Sep 11, 2010)

coke sucks!
its evil , trust me , stay away


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 11, 2010)

cocaine is no more evil than any other drug its the people who use it that make it seem that way. For over a thousand years south american people have chewed the leaves of coca, The coca leaf was, and still is, chewed almost universally by some indigenouse communities, and guess what these people aren't sick there not addicted they dont run around like crack heads. and with the amount of leave they chew they deffinitly still get the near a full effect. people should not belive what they hear about any drug there are hundreds of orginizations spread false truths about many substances. including all governments worldwide.. that said I dont do coke but I have before


----------



## g420 (Sep 11, 2010)

uhhhh people? who would want to mix coke with weed?? kinda like pissin in the wind. stay natural! you can't pick a line off a plant!! who wants to smoke weed and have your heart beat fast as hell. sell the coke and buy some weed


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 12, 2010)

Its whack. When I did it we sprinkled some on bowls out of a bong. I dont recommend it at all. Coke sucks.


----------



## shrigpiece (Sep 19, 2010)

coke is shite when its cheap, i pay £90 a g. pearlesent as ya like gives you a good charge. repress coke is shit 20% pure if ya lucky


----------



## DRGreyMind (Sep 19, 2010)

i remember when i took coke for the first time, i thought it had no effect on me at the time but looking back i dont understand how running after the postman while naked wasnt a dead giveaway to me, i guess i just thought i was really confident, anyway that really put me off coke, i dont like how i couldnt tell it had an effect until the effect was over...no thanks


----------



## ritsy1 (Sep 20, 2010)

DRGreyMind said:


> i remember when i took coke for the first time, i thought it had no effect on me at the time but looking back i dont understand how running after the postman while naked wasnt a dead giveaway to me, i guess i just thought i was really confident, anyway that really put me off coke, i dont like how i couldnt tell it had an effect until the effect was over...no thanks


 ok sounds like some fucked up chang?!?!?


----------



## shrigpiece (Sep 20, 2010)

it was prob pcp, that ain't coke.


----------



## shrigpiece (Sep 20, 2010)

i dont get al this negtive stuff about coke its my fav drug. its not that bad


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Sep 20, 2010)

smoking coke causes your lungs to bleed i hear,


----------



## KindGrower (Sep 20, 2010)

Killer Vanilla said:


> smoking coke causes your lungs to bleed i hear,


Sounds like something you would hear from your D.A.R.E teacher....


----------



## KindGrower (Sep 20, 2010)

Just like LSD has rat poison in it lol


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 20, 2010)

KindGrower said:


> Sounds like something you would hear from your D.A.R.E teacher....



haha nice one


----------



## SquishMitten (Sep 21, 2010)

Coke is great. Oh and by the way no need to freebase it just sprinkle some in a blunt or on a bowl. We call it a Grenada Snowcap


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Sep 21, 2010)

dude stay with the greenman


----------



## `Dave (Sep 22, 2010)

SquishMitten said:


> Coke is great. Oh and by the way no need to freebase it just sprinkle some in a blunt or on a bowl. We call it a Grenada Snowcap


Cokes shit lol


----------



## shrigpiece (Sep 24, 2010)

Freebase is fine unless your a fiend like me, stick to flake and fuck sniffing repress. Its shit! Fuck crack an all come to think about it. all in Moderation. i spent £450 this week on 5 g's of coke. Shit! Im quiting come sunday!


----------



## shrigpiece (Sep 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *SquishMitten*  
Coke is great. Oh and by the way no need to freebase it just sprinkle some in a blunt or on a bowl. We call it a Grenada Snowcap


That would make me puke!


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 24, 2010)

No offence I think this thread is kinda dumb, who wouldent know how to lace a joint?


----------



## Dmitri Medvedev (Nov 7, 2010)

Don't get caught with that shit, you'll make all of us smokers only demonized by the media.


----------



## ANC (Nov 7, 2010)

Buy a qp of swag, then buy a can of coke, it can be regular coke, or diet, or cherry, but not coke zero, that shit is a total downer.
Proceed to empty can of coke over QP of swag, now let it dry in the sun, or if yo arse can;t wait, get a heatgun, and blo dat shit dry mofucker.
Now roll a spliff, fetch a bucket, and light spliff, proceed to throw up in bucket.


----------



## ANC (Nov 7, 2010)

P.S. the only thing with rat poison you consume is tap water, go look at a packet of rat poison, check the main ingredient, floride.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 7, 2010)

toothpaste


----------



## LouisXIII (Nov 7, 2010)

Cocaine is garbage and doesn't belong on cannabis. JMO In most places coke has been stomped on by so many thugs it isn't worth using. Granted, if your getting pure snow from a celebrity or a trust worthy rich person, then a couple fat lines can be fun. Just remember, 1 fat line leads to another and another and another. Eventually, it takes an 8 ball line to get a 10 minute buzz. Then when you run out you will turn into a raging POS and can't breathe for a week. Just sniff it all and be done with it. Stick to smoking cannabis, this way it helps reduces dumb shit authorities from saying cannabis is a gateway drug to harder stuff. lol


----------



## dam612 (Nov 7, 2010)

its never seems to have any effects on me when ive smked primos (coke weeds blunt, never my coke). A big waste in my mind. Sniff the coke smoke the weed, unless u like to waste the coke


----------



## Swag (Nov 7, 2010)

ANC said:


> Buy a qp of swag, then buy a can of coke, it can be regular coke, or diet, or cherry, but not coke zero, that shit is a total downer.
> Proceed to empty can of coke over QP of swag, now let it dry in the sun, or if yo arse can;t wait, get a heatgun, and blo dat shit dry mofucker.
> Now roll a spliff, fetch a bucket, and light spliff, proceed to throw up in bucket.


Cocaine has the exact same effect when smoked too, lol. But don't use diet anything... causes cancer!


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow...I checked the new posts and I see 8 pages of a thread on how to lace things.


----------



## 562FireK (Nov 7, 2010)

All coke has ever done for me is make my face/throat numb, and stopped me from gettin faded smokin weed..Definitely not worth it.


----------



## ANC (Nov 7, 2010)

Ironicaly I spent a good period doing crack, never liked coke though.
I also agree it has no place on a halucigenics chat.


----------



## ayr0n (Nov 8, 2010)

i agree with every1 else u prolly dont wanna get into coke . most people cant afford it, and the ones who can probably will lose their source of income if they get hookd. But i guess i'd rather lace a blunt with half a gram then blow rails. GL...


----------



## BluntedDummy (Jan 21, 2011)

coke is definetly no something youd want to get into. Most people i know that consume weed dont like coke or like the scumbags that do/deal it. Fuck off if you do blow. for real.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 21, 2011)

BluntedDummy said:


> coke is definetly no something youd want to get into. Most people i know that consume weed dont like coke or like the scumbags that do/deal it. Fuck off if you do blow. for real.


fuck off pot nazi.


----------



## WvMade (Jan 21, 2011)

wow this threads still around =D well i've done the coke and im not a fiend! so take that fuck face


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 21, 2011)

hahahahaha, WvMade 1, Govt. Propaganda 0


----------



## WvMade (Jan 21, 2011)

hahahaha =D it is very like want want want while your doing it tho so i can see it being addictive to a person who has a history with addiction


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 21, 2011)

oh yeah, no doubt lol its not all lies... hahaha i mean there are tons of coke heads out there. i dont even like coke, i just hate when some pot head hates on some other drug. or some other drug user.


----------



## grobofotwanky (Jan 21, 2011)

WvMade said:


> it is very like want want want while your doing it


 Thats the fuckin truth. Its fun if you've never done it, but it gets out of hand real fast if you can get it on the regular.


----------



## WvMade (Jan 21, 2011)

Yea i got lots of sources i just don't see paying 50$ for .5 grams for any drug i won't pay over 40 for 3.5grams of pot


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 21, 2011)

I can get grams of yay for about 40 bucks and wouldn't pay a cent more, I dont like coke cause after two lines pot becomes totally ineffective for me and id sooo much rather be high on pot than coke.. but it used to be alot of fun..


----------



## KindGrower (Jan 21, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> fuck off pot nazi.


Haha nice. 

The only people I know with pictures of Bill O'reilly on their avatars are fucking scumbags. They should all fuck off.


----------



## grobofotwanky (Jan 21, 2011)

Its about 50/g around here.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 21, 2011)

Coke does suck.  No Coke! Pepsi! Now Cocaine... That's creative thought spawning shit right there. Our team of extractors here on the Hallucinatory Substance board need to lay down the Mimosa and pick up the Coca.  That's what I do.


----------



## KindGrower (Jan 22, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Coke does suck.  No Coke! Pepsi! Now Cocaine... That's creative thought spawning shit right there. Our team of extractors here on the Hallucinatory Substance board need to lay down the Mimosa and pick up the Coca.  That's what I do.



Haha fo sho. Intead of laying down the mimosa we should keep that going and pick up on some coca leaves lol. Lately I've been thinking about mixing a fat line of the girl with a fat line of deems. I wonder what you would call that? I snorted deems before and I think I would rather snort broken fine ground up glass. That shit burned, so if I ever try it again by blowing it you better believe it's going to be with a fat rail of yak lol. Fun trip though, not as intense but it felt like I was under water the whole time. I guess thats just how my trip played out. Peace


----------



## Swag (Jan 22, 2011)

amphetamines > coke. Save your money...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 22, 2011)

Amphetamines are the worst thing man has synthesized.


----------



## Danny_danko710 (Jan 12, 2022)

Putting powder cocaine on your weed I a waste, the flame will vaporize it before it can get you high, cuz you can't smoke coke. You need to make it into crack before you can put an open flame to it or your coke is literally just going up in smoke.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 12, 2022)

Coco Puffs


----------



## BlessDaKid (Jan 12, 2022)

Stop being a cracker


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 12, 2022)

A little cocaine woke this dead thread up, so it's not all bad.


----------

